# اختيار موضوع للبروجكت؟؟



## مهندسه صناعيه-squ (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم..
ممكن تساعدوني ف اختيار موضوع لبروجكت ف ماده method and work measurment

بصراحه هذي اول مره اعمل فيها بروجكت ولا اعرف كيف ابدي فيه... اذا ممكن تفيدوني بخبرتكم
..... وشكراااااااااا


----------



## abue tycer (3 مارس 2010)

النمذجة sampling
في اي صناعة الاسمنت او صناعة التعدين


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## البلشاوي (14 مارس 2010)

في كثير من المشاريع في الواقع التي يمكن أخذها كمشروع للماده خصوصا في منطقة الخليج...
يعني مثلا من الصناعات تحتاج لحلول لتوفير الوقت وتوفير المال ..

مثلا مشاكل الانتظار عند الكاونتر في الاسواق التجاريه..
وكذلك مشاكل الانتظار في البنوك وغيرها من الجهات الرسمية..

هذا على سبيل المثال...يعني يفضل ان يكون المشروع ضمن نطاق المجتمع..

بالتوفيق،،،


----------



## إنسانه (14 مارس 2010)

أهلا وسهلا 

بإمكانك تسوي البروجكت في البنك أو أي مصنع أو شركه تختاريها 

إنتي إختاري المكان أول وبعدين احنا بنخبرك كيف تبدأي 

تمام ،،،، بس تعالي الاستراحة وبنخبرك هععععععععع


----------

